# Anyone Live In Tecom?



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Heya Guys and Gals,

I hope all is good and you're all well. 

My wife and I are moving out to Dubai in the next 6 weeks or so. We've been looking at apartments and found the best for our money is in Tecom. 

We can get a beautifully decorated and furnished - ready to move in, serviced apartment for around 90 to 100k. 

For us this is perfect. Ready furnished and bills (dewa, internet) included - so it cuts out a lot of the hassle and stress of moving to a new continent (we're from UK). I really like the idea of just moving in with our suitcases and being able to sit straight down and put the kettle on. The apartments we're looking at are just a stones throw from the metro too so its ideal and saves the price of a car - I'll be working in JLT, and then further afield as my company opens new stores. 

Anyone live, work or spend time in Tecom? Why is it so much better value? 

I understand its quite "dusty" but thats all I know. 


Any feedback, comments or advice appreciated.


----------



## mikeyhavoc (Sep 11, 2013)

IMO it's combination of TECOM being surrounded by more-sought after neighbourhoods (JBR, JLT, The Greens, The Lakes etc) and fewer local streetside amenties than the other mentioned neighbourhoods leading to a lower occupancy rate. You're right, it is 'dusty' and there's little charm about the streets - but you can say that about JLT as well.

Mate, you can definitely do worse than TECOM, and if you're working in JLT then it's super handy. If you've done your research and this feels right then it probably is.


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Brother.


----------



## jamesleahymma (May 27, 2013)

Anyone else with any experience of Tecom?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

jamesleahymma said:


> Anyone else with any experience of Tecom?


you can get good Belgian beer in Tecom


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

And a very good boozy brunch with full english to start you off and finish with a roast dinner, if your still standing.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

jamesleahymma said:


> We can get a beautifully decorated and furnished - ready to move in, serviced apartment for around 90 to 100k.


Think that a couple of years ago it would cost 60 to 75k a 1br service apt in tecom ...

Anyway, yes it's pretty ugly designed neighbourhood and some of the residences (like the gloria you're probably referring to) are in the middle of nowhere, but is one of the most convenient neighbourhoods in the whole dubai both in terms of traffic and services, super market, pubs as well, etc, and the day your car is for service you're pretty set with metro access at your doorstep as well.

If you are not interested in the landscaping it's alright.

If you are interested in the landscaping and the community feel you can just rent in the greens on the other side of the road and manage all the various landlord, utilities, furnishing hassles: not a big deal after all.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

It feels a bit tatty with little landscaping but it has plenty of restaurants, bars (hotels) and supermarkets.

Pop in quite often for food etc as almost on way home, traffic from JLT can be a bit busy in the evenings


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

I like it because you see lots of people walking around the streets. It's a good city feel. Walking distance to good hotels, pubs and shops. Metro is on my doorstep and centrally located for all other areas


----------



## Charlie007 (Sep 18, 2013)

jamesleahymma said:


> Heya Guys and Gals,
> 
> I hope all is good and you're all well.
> 
> ...


I have been in Tecom now for over a year, I wouldn`t want to live anywhere else, this suits me as I am on my own and it is very handy for SZR, Metro, Marina, JBR,JLT only 5 mins in car to MOE. No complaints at all, and plenty of Grocery outlets to choose from, i`m right next door to Carrefour Express ! As far as pubs go, there are probably 4/5 that are worth mentioning, Nelsons in Rotana, Crown and Lion in Byblos, Belgium Beer Cafe in The Millenium and my secret hideaway midweek is 1 Up in Boutique 7, all decent pubs, you would never believe you had left UK!.
As far as value for money, I think your apartment sounds expensive, is it Gloria? they are very small, I looked, was tempted but found far better unfurnished, but far superior. Furniture is so easy and cheap to buy here, fun too! I don`t regret my decision one bit. I`m paying 65k pa.
Anything you want to know ask away, will be glad to help.
All the best
Mark.


----------



## rehanameri (Sep 22, 2013)

Media Rotana Hotel is located in the heart of Dubai’s new business hub Tecom, off Sheikh Zayed Road just few minutes away from Dubai media and internet city.


----------

